# Freelining bait



## kdock (Oct 4, 2012)

What technique do you use when free lining live shrimp? Do you use any weight? I hear a lot of people using this technique but I am not familiar with it. Will be targeting specks and reds.

Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

If current is high, or the fish are deep, you can add a split-shot to help bring it down to the fish.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

In my experience, if you freeline them in grass beds they will either go down in the grass and hide or they will become a quick meal for pinfish. I typically have only freelined them around lights at night. cast them up-current at the edge of the light and let them drift back into the light. should not take long to see if a trout is home. I do not have as many pinfish issues this way.


----------



## kdock (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok, thanks. Do you just flip open the bail and keep a finger on the line to feel a bite?


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

No bail required. Just cast it to wherever you want it, let it sink a touch and close the bail. If there's no hits, you can twitch it and reel it in slowly.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I always use a split shot because I like the quicker and more consistent fall, especially when the little devils are around. Shrimp are expensive.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

I like a lil' sumpin, sumpin sliding floater for a lo'oong cast.


----------

